
Good time for the managed cloud platforms? - lucasbart92
I would like to open a discussion on managed cloud platform projects - do you think this is a good moment for them?<p>Render just won the TechCrunch edition.<p>I also run this type of project myself - www.haiku.dev - we have just applied to YC and we are in a hatch by DigitalOcean.<p>Let me know what you think!
Very grateful if you take a look at Haiku.<p>Best wishes!
======
lucasbart92
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/04/and-the-winner-of-
startup-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/04/and-the-winner-of-startup-
battlefield-at-disrupt-sf-2019-is-render/)

------
radekb
I wonder how to position this type of service. As a competitor to "big clouds"
or as a service that fills a certain niche?

